# New nic cowboy in town. :)



## KZOR (29/3/18)

Paid a visit to @Oupa from Vapour Mountain this morning and got myself some of his nicotine. 
This nic is great and for the hardened DIY'ers even available in 100mg. 
Odourless and blends in smoother than any others i have used before.
Prices are also BETTER!!!!! Thanks a mill @Oupa for starting this line.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/3/18)

I dont see it on their site. Only the normal 30ml for 100 bokke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (29/3/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I dont see it on their site. Only the normal 30ml for 100 bokke


Yea .... it is new. @Oupa must still list it on his stock and make the price adjustments. 
Will happen soon.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

